# Basement finishing with a low beam



## Brian Kimbark (Dec 25, 2019)

I recently purchased a new home with a 929 sq ft. unfinished basement. The basement is essentially one open room. My plan was to finish this basement to be used as a rec room with a utility room framed out for my boiler, washer/dryer, circuit breaker, etc. and maybe a separate room for a half bath.


The problem I have run into after looking up some of the New York State code is the requirement for beams to project within 6’ 4” of the finished floor. The main support beam that runs the length of the entire basement projects to 6’ 2” from the floor. The ceiling is 7’ in the rest of the basement space.


Is there a way I can work around this? Would it fit code to finish the basement only on one side of the beam, and leave the other unfinished? I read another post on this forum https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/habitable-basement-ceiling-height.4944/ with a similar issue, where the question was raised if both sides of the basement could be finished, leaving the area under the beam an uninhabitable zone that therefore would not need to adhere to the code. Could a wall be built underneath the beam? 


The basement is relatively large, clean, open and begging to be finished. It would be a shame if a beam that is 2” too low disqualifies the entire basement from being finished. What are my options?


Thank you in advance for your help and expertise.


----------



## Brian Kimbark (Dec 25, 2019)

https://ibb.co/Rc2Q62s

https://ibb.co/hWVHXxz

These are the pictures I tried to upload above.


----------



## cda (Dec 25, 2019)

Welcome 

Merry Christmas

Give it a few days, and you will get some great answers !!

To post pictures, the easy way is be a paying, forum supporter,, Sawhorse

Or make the picture a link and post the picture


----------



## cda (Dec 25, 2019)

*You might be able to mix exception 1 and 3, since the beam does not take of a majority of the ceiling. 

And only talking two inches. 


Exceptions:*

For rooms with sloped ceilings, the required floor area of the room shall have a ceiling height of not less than 5 feet (1524 mm) and not less than 50 percent of the required floor area shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet (2134 mm).
The ceiling height above bathroom and toilet room fixtures shall be such that the fixture is capable of being used for its intended purpose. A shower or tub equipped with a showerhead shall have a ceiling height of not less than 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm) above an area of not less than 30 inches (762 mm) by 30 inches (762 mm) at the showerhead.
Beams, girders, ducts or other obstructions in _basements_ containing _habitable space_ shall be permitted to project to within 6 feet 4 inches (1931 mm) of the finished floor.


----------



## ICE (Dec 25, 2019)

The spans look reasonable and the beam is dimensional lumber. As long as the grade stays the same the beam might be able to lose 2”...

Install a flitch plate and lose more inches.


----------



## e hilton (Dec 25, 2019)

Ask an engineer to run the calcs on what you have, vs an LVL and a steel i-beam 2” shallower.


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian Kimbark said:


> https://ibb.co/Rc2Q62s
> 
> https://ibb.co/hWVHXxz
> 
> These are the pictures I tried to upload above.





Add a sloped ceiling on one side???

So you meet the exception????


*Exceptions:*

For rooms with sloped ceilings, the required floor area of the room shall have a ceiling height of not less than 5 feet (1524 mm) and not less than 50 percent of the required floor area shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet (2134 mm).


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 26, 2019)

If you slope the ceiling down to the bottom of the beam on both sides, won't this make a sloped ceiling?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2019)

Install walls under the beam and create door openings

R311.2 Egress door.
Not less than one egress door shall be provided for each dwelling unit. The egress door shall be side-hinged, and shall provide a clear width of not less than 32 inches (813 mm) where measured between the face of the door and the stop, with the door open 90 degrees (1.57 rad). The clear height of the door opening shall be not less than 78 inches (1981 mm) in height measured from the top of the threshold to the bottom of the stop. *Other doors shall not be required to comply with these minimum dimensions.* Egress doors shall be readily openable from inside the dwelling without the use of a key or special knowledge or effort.


----------



## khsmith55 (Dec 26, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> If you slope the ceiling down to the bottom of the beam on both sides, won't this make a sloped ceiling?


Would propose this to the Building Department and point out it meets the Code but seems rather silly and then ask for some relief. Good luck.
Ken


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> If you slope the ceiling down to the bottom of the beam on both sides, won't this make a sloped ceiling?




My thought

At that time

Would it meet the exception?


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2019)

khsmith55 said:


> Would propose this to the Building Department and point out it meets the Code but seems rather silly and then ask for some relief. Good luck.
> Ken




So first time someone has bent the code book to meet code???


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 26, 2019)

As mtlogcabing, noted in post #9, a wall with door openings below the beam would be permitted, the steel post could be covered inside that new wall, this IMO would be the most cost efficient way versus changing the beam size. No headers would be required because the wall would be non-load bearing. 

Where's the duct work?


----------



## e hilton (Dec 26, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> a wall with door openings below the beam


Wouldn’t even need door leafs, it could be a wide cased opening or two.


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2019)

Easiest fix, set down with the common sense BO and ask for two inch common sense allowance.

And see what the answer is, before spending time and money.

Guessing this is not the only house in the area with same set up???


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 26, 2019)

Had a problem like this once with a 2' wide duct. If 2' thick short walls were built on both sides of the room under the duct would the rest of the area under the duct be considered just a 2' deep doorway?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 26, 2019)

I think R305.1.1 Exception might cover some issue "_other obstructions_" allows for 6 feet - 4-inches (76-inches). 

Who determines the width of a wall? Can the duct work be in a wall? I think so...


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 26, 2019)

Another option that has worked:   RAISE THE BEAM TO THE BOTTOM OF FLOOR, and USE JOISTS HANGERS AT THE RAISED BEAM.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 26, 2019)

Inspector Gift said:


> Another option that has worked:   RAISE THE BEAM TO THE BOTTOM OF FLOOR, and USE JOISTS HANGERS AT THE RAISED BEAM.



Good idea, but ductwork and plumbing is usually what would stop that.

Bury the beam in partition walls as much as possible, then use door's or cased openings as suggested, and talk with the AHJ.


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2019)

My Kindergarten  math is bad 

How do you fit a 6’8” door in a 6’2” beam


----------



## e hilton (Dec 26, 2019)

cda said:


> My Kindergarten  math is bad
> 
> How do you fit a 6’8” door in a 6’2” beam


With a sawzall.  Sheesh ... some people.  :}


----------



## e hilton (Dec 26, 2019)

fatboy said:


> Good idea, but ductwork and plumbing is usually what would stop that.


In the one posted picture, it looks like only one exhaust duct in the background.  So maybe leave the beam as is for that part of the basement, and raise it for the majority of the space.  Not a bad idea overall, it would require a lot of work, taller lally columns, etc, but certainly a doable process.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 26, 2019)

e hilton said:


> With a sawzall.  Sheesh ... some people.  :}


Must be a "plumber" eh?


----------



## fatboy (Dec 26, 2019)

cda said:


> My Kindergarten  math is bad
> 
> How do you fit a 6’8” door in a 6’2” beam



My bad...….to much of my friend Uncle Jack over the holidays.....


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2019)

I


fatboy said:


> My bad...….to much of my friend Uncle Jack over the holidays.....



Them Uncles


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 27, 2019)

cda said:


> My Kindergarten  math is bad
> 
> How do you fit a 6’8” door in a 6’2” beam



Who is talking about a 6’8” door?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 30, 2019)

Your math is fine it is the IRC that requires only the egress door to be 78" no other opening is required to be that height


mtlogcabin said:


> The clear height of the door opening shall be not less than 78 inches (1981 mm) in height measured from the top of the threshold to the bottom of the stop. *Other doors shall not be required to comply with these minimum dimensions.*


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 30, 2019)

This isn't Oz with Munchkins!


----------



## ameliasolis (Nov 14, 2022)

Brian Kimbark said:


> I recently purchased a new home with a 929 sq ft. unfinished basement. The basement is essentially one open room. My plan was to finish this basement to be used as a rec room with a utility room framed out for my boiler, washer/dryer, circuit breaker, etc. and maybe a separate room for a half bath.
> 
> 
> The problem I have run into after looking up some of the New York State code is the requirement for beams to project within 6’ 4” of the finished floor. The main support beam that runs the length of the entire basement projects to 6’ 2” from the floor. The ceiling is 7’ in the rest of the basement space.
> ...


I have two possibilities:
1. Replace the beam with a lower beam (it looks like 2 x 10's--replace them with 2 x 8's) and provide columns that are closer together; or
2. Jackhammer out the floor, dig some soil out, and re-pour the floor. Unfortunately, you may have to rebuild the stairs.


----------

